# Combining weak hive that has mite overload



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

Do not combine a mite-ridden dink with a healthy colony. Likely the worst thing that could be done. Instead, seal up the mite-ridden colony with tape, ensuring that your neighboring hives cannot enter it, and let it die. If you don't have the stomach for that, mix up a 5 gallon bucket with Dawn dishsoap and water and pour it into the bad hive. But you still need to seal it up after that to make sure the other bees don't get in there.


----------



## Taylorbee (3 mo ago)

Okay! Thank you


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

An alternative is to set up a pail with 4 in of dish soap mix and go in on a cold morning and shake each frame into the bucket.You may have to do it twice to get the stragglers.
This makes for a lot less mess to clean up.No wet frames covered with dead wet bees and sealed honey can be harvested or reused.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Jack Grimshaw said:


> An alternative is to set up a pail with 4 in of dish soap mix.......


A *wide *container makes this easier even.


----------

